# Eddyline Caribbean 12



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Looking at these mostly due to the light weight. Anyone have any experience with them?

P_


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

very lightweight but for that pricetag I would prefer to have a real fishing kayak


----------



## tinboat814 (Mar 20, 2012)

This is an old thread but there isn't a lot of info out there about the Caribbean's, but I've paddled both the 14 and 12. They are both very light and rigid. Due to the smooth surface they're very efficient. Primary and secondary stability are great. I'm 6' and about 175 and I can stand up with no real issues. As far the price it is kind of high but I feel you get what you pay for. A 14' yak weighs in at 48lbs the thermoformed carbonlite material has been around for a bit so eddyline got there kinks out. Both yaks come with yak attack rails and no holders. Some people are salty about that and that's fine. The way I look at it I can customize my yak the way I want it and not have a bunch of taken up space I could have used in another way. At the end of the day to each their own, but I find both the 12 and 14 are geat fishing platforms me personally I like the 14 due too its higher weight capacity (325 vs 425).


----------

